# Help- Swelling after dog attack (goat)



## Savageacres (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi,

We are new to goats (NDGs) and have already had our first tragedy. The neighbors' giant pit jumped out outer 4 ft fence, and the goats' 5 ft fence on Saturday evening. He killed out black and white spotted doeling (Dot) outright and injured her sister (Savy). She has puncture wounds on both sides of her head that we have been treating saline and triple antibiotic. The wounds are closing, despite our cleanings, and today one side of her face seemed pretty swollen. I know trauma can take a little while to swell and there are no overt signs of infection, but we started her on penicillin just in case. She was more active yesterday though. I am thinking the swelling is increasing her soreness. What can I give to help with swelling/pain- children's Ibuprofen? She's about 20 lbs.

Thanks!


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 28, 2018)

First, sorry for the attack.  I would think the neighbor should pay for vet care and cost of lost animal, although emotionally it doesn't help.    Vet can give you some banamine &/or antibiotics if needed and determine if other injury which you are not seeing.    The dog may have shaken her in the attack, causing further trauma.  They generally do and those jaws are powerful!

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## mystang89 (Aug 28, 2018)

Have no useful info, just saying sorry that happened.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 28, 2018)

First ! Second, those wounds can be very deep and if there’s swelling, there’s likely infection behind the healing. Call the vet. Make a police report. Neighbor should have to pay and be cited for an uncontrolled animal. 

Next you need a pair of LGD to protect your goats from things like this happening in the future. Refer to the Livestock Guardian Dog threads for more info. 

I hope your little gal recovers!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 28, 2018)

If you seal up the wounds with an ointment, you could be sealing the bacteria from the dog bite and cause infection. I have done that myself before, that's how I know. Take her to the vet and get her taken care of. The dog owner should pay for the vet care and cost of the dead goat. By all means, YES-make a police report of this attack. What if that had been a child? And you are going to keep goats, that dog will be back again. If you establish a pattern of attacks or attempted attacks, the owner will have to get rid of the dog. I don't care if the owner is sorry and says it will never happen again, you need to report this and get a record of it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 28, 2018)

What they said!  And, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 28, 2018)

All of the above X2. So sorry about your loss and the ongoing issues accompanying it. Welcome once again to BYH.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 28, 2018)

In six months, had 5 attacks, lost 7 calves, and cost over $10K in vet bills for injured.  A pair of pits digging out the culprits.  I still have nightmares !!!!   Do not think even a pair of mature, experienced LGDs could have stopped these two. 

Friend lost many sheep and several mature, experienced LGD to pack of three pits.  Crushed legs where pit clamped onto LGD.  

I would put a LGD up against any predator to win, except pit.  I had one my self and at 6 yo she grabbed one of my goats and showed me what they are infamous for!  Clamped down, shook,shook,shook,and would not let go.  Lost the goat and the dog.  She had never given any indication of aggression, had her from 3 months old, well trained, etc.  Raised around goats and cattle.  Could never risk her doing this to a human!


----------



## BrendaMNgri (Aug 28, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Next you need a pair of LGD to protect your goats from things like this happening in the future. Refer to the Livestock Guardian Dog threads for more info.



@Savageacres LGDs must have dog proof fencing, or they will get out and roam, and in most cases, not come back (due to being stolen, shot, run over on the road, killed by predators, etc. etc.)

Sorry for your loss, in the same breath I'm going to tell you: work on getting fenced better (taller, hot fence, hot wire, etc. etc. etc.)
LGDs are NOT -* NOT NOT NOT* - always the answer. Too many people get them first before they do the self-introspection and immense amount of work involved _before buying one. _It is why there are so many in rescues, pounds, shelters, and being dumped and given up.
Fence first, then the rest later.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 28, 2018)

As the others said, get this goat to a vet!
Depending on how bad the swelling is, and the type of swelling, she may need some drains. If the vet puts in a drain or two, it will be easier to flush. Punctures are scary, they close easily and are infection waiting to happen. 
I would be giving penn G twice a day, per my vet’s orders. 

Is this doe current on her CDT? 
If not you may want to ask your vet about giving tetanus antitoxin, then following up with a CDT. 

So sorry this happened to you! How devastating. Hope you keep us updated.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 28, 2018)

Savageacres said:


> The neighbors' giant pit jumped out outer 4 ft fence, and the goats' 5 ft f


Sounds like you have excellent fencing  

Really hope your goat starts doing better


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 28, 2018)

Yeah, I would think double fencing should be adequate.  A 4ft perimeter and a 5ft internal for goats ... 
Obviously the dog was bent on getting to the goats. Sadly this happens way too often and not downing the breed but Pitts are high on the list for these kinds of attacks on livestock. 
LGD's are not always the solution however they are an incredible deterrent. If your property and environment warrant LGD's  that may be an option.
The goat does need to be seen as brain swelling could be a factor.  The police report and addressing the owners of the dog will be necessary.
Very sorry you have had to go through this. It sounds like you tried to make things as secure as you could.


----------



## Savageacres (Aug 29, 2018)

*Update*

Savy is doing much better. The swelling has gone down and she is eating and drinking. Today she did a little hopping and tried to make friends with the rabbits (lonely without her sissy). The wounds are not oozing. I think the swelling was just from the actual trauma, but we started her on pen G just in case. She had had her first CD&T, and was just due for here second, so I gave that too.

The dog... Our neighbors confessed that he had a history of killing wild turkeys and squirrels. Because this was clearly an escalating situation, they decided to surrender the dog. We had already alerted animal control, but had not told them about it yet. Once they came over and explained that the dog had gone to the shelter, we called and told them we had handled it between ourselves and a citation would not be necessary. The shelter must have notified animal control, because they were already aware of the surrender. The incident is on record, but the neighbor did not get cited. Honestly, I think we all handled it very well. We just moved to this property and this could have soured what will probably be a long relationship. No one wants to have bad blood with neighbors.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 29, 2018)

Savageacres said:


> *Update*
> 
> Savy is doing much better. The swelling has gone down and she is eating and drinking. Today she did a little hopping and tried to make friends with the rabbits (lonely without her sissy). The wounds are not oozing. I think the swelling was just from the actual trauma, but we started her on pen G just in case. She had had her first CD&T, and was just due for here second, so I gave that too.
> 
> The dog... Our neighbors confessed that he had a history of killing wild turkeys and squirrels. Because this was clearly an escalating situation, they decided to surrender the dog. We had already alerted animal control, but had not told them about it yet. Once they came over and explained that the dog had gone to the shelter, we called and told them we had handled it between ourselves and a citation would not be necessary. The shelter must have notified animal control, because they were already aware of the surrender. The incident is on record, but the neighbor did not get cited. Honestly, I think we all handled it very well. We just moved to this property and this could have soured what will probably be a long relationship. No one wants to have bad blood with neighbors.



I think you and the neighbor handled the situation very well!  I agree, first try to work it out among yourselves then if that cannot happen go the next step.
Sadly too many people won't acknowledge their dog is responsible even when they know it. 

A dog going after turkeys and squirrels is normal really but if it passes those things and will go through fences to get to something then there is a problem. 
Glad your girl is on the mend.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 29, 2018)

Even though the offending dog is no longer an issue, you may want to at least consider putting up a hot wire above the existing perimeter fencing, just in case, to deter future events. Truly sorry you had to deal with this, but I think how you handled it was very admirable. Best wishes going forward.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 29, 2018)

Whew! Neighbor crisis averted! Glad that they are reasonable people and decided to get rid of the dog. I hope y'all can become good friends, good neighbors are a wonderful thing to have. That is good news about your goat, glad that she is doing better.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 29, 2018)

All is well that ends well.


----------



## Savageacres (Aug 30, 2018)

We are looking for a doe buddy for Savy now.


----------



## BrendaMNgri (Aug 30, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Even though the offending dog is no longer an issue, you may want to at least consider putting up a hot wire above the existing perimeter fencing, just in case, to deter future events.



My thoughts, exactly. The fencing in place obviously did not deter a determined dog, so I would hardly call it adequate. 
A large determined predator could do the same. Get your fencing reinforced first. Put your money into that, before you go livestock shopping.


----------



## Ron Bequeath (Oct 13, 2018)

Savageacres said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are new to goats (NDGs) and have already had our first tragedy. The neighbors' giant pit jumped out outer 4 ft fence, and the goats' 5 ft fence on Saturday evening. He killed out black and white spotted doeling (Dot) outright and injured her sister (Savy). She has puncture wounds on both sides of her head that we have been treating saline and triple antibiotic. The wounds are closing, despite our cleanings, and today one side of her face seemed pretty swollen. I know trauma can take a little while to swell and there are no overt signs of infection, but we started her on penicillin just in case. She was more active yesterday though. I am thinking the swelling is increasing her soreness. What can I give to help with swelling/pain- children's Ibuprofen? She's about 20 lbs.
> 
> Thanks!


I know your little lady should be healed by now. But something my mother taught me when around 8. If you have an infection and the animal can't rub the area or you can apply tape to it to hold it on apply a poltis of bread dipped in milk and plaster it on the area where open lesions are present. Leave it on over night and then remove in the morning and re set if needed. This will also remove boils, splinters, and will clean deep cuts on humans.


----------



## nahoma mercer (Nov 16, 2022)

My goat was attacked he's swelling up from the body and under his neck but I don't c any bite marks wat can I do


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 16, 2022)

Can you get him to a vet?   No open wounds?  The swelling could be bleeding under the skin or  from the trauma and muscle damage.  

He probably needs, at the very least, anti-inflammatories and probably pain meds.  Can you get Banamine?  If he does have an open wound that you haven't seen yet he would likely need antibiotics.  Is he up to date on vaccinations - namely Tetanus?   Is he up and around?  Eating/drinking?  

You can give aspirin for pain and inflammation if that's all you have or all you can get.  But, if he is bleeding under the skin it wouldn't be warranted.  The dose is one regular aspirin for 10 lbs of body weight.  You can crush it and mix it with something sweet and push it through a syringe (no needle of course) with the opening enlarged so it won't stop up.

Good luck with him I hope he pulls through!


----------

